# Phoenix Sound System



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Phoenix has released update for software, sounds, and additional Loco's........Jim


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the notice Jim.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

For those of you with GP40's there is now a sound file for it. Loaded it this morning.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

There is also a dedicated SD45 (AristoCraft)........Jim


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

I like the new Rev Wander feature. Gives the impression that the engineer is changing revs to go up hill or idling down a bit for a down hill. 

Does anyone use the "working" feature? I set my sound card up for it but it doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Ward, 

I have a P-5 and use the working all the time my hills.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The diesel working feature adds a fuller louder depth to the sound. When pulling the long grade on my layout branch line I turn on the diesel working and use the manual notch up to set the sound all the way to run 8. Listening to a long train at about 15 smph pull the grade this way will get your juices flowing. I don't know if I missed this one before but the dynamic brake sound will now automatically shut off when you stop.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I played with a GP-9 diesel with a great sound system today. Dynamics and everything. Oh wait, I forgot, you were talking about Phoenix sound systems, not the real thing.


----------

